# New Jersey Competition



## Bob (Aug 12, 2010)

If I hold it, will they come?

I'm thinking abut hosting a competition in either late September or early October in North Jersey area (either Newark or maybe some bar in Kearny or something). Would there be any interest in this?

It would include AT LEAST:
2x2, 3x3, 4x4,OH, BLD

It would NOT include:
Sq1 (unless Takao was coming), Megaminx (unless Daniel Hayes was coming), big cube BLD (unless Mike Hughey was coming), 6x6 or 7x7 (unless Dan Cohen will scramble them all), feet (no matter what!)

Thoughts?


----------



## TEGTaylor (Aug 12, 2010)

Id go depending on the date


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 12, 2010)

coolio. You wont have to invite a delegate to come


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 12, 2010)

I would go depending on the date too.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll probably go no matter what. How many rounds of each event would you consider?


----------



## Gavin (Aug 12, 2010)

If I'm around I'll come.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2010)

i'd go since bob is hosting.


----------



## pcuber (Aug 13, 2010)

I might want to go


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd really try to go. Any weekend would work for me except 10/16.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I would go. It would be nice to have a comp between long island and Princeton for us northeastern cubers.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll certainly be there.


----------



## macky (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll come, and Bob, you try to make it to my competition!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 13, 2010)

It has to be in that Kearny pub or else I'm not going. A competition isn't a competition unless there are drunk scottish guys shouting in the other room at 9 in the morning

(Not really, I'm definitely going)


----------



## Gavin (Aug 13, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> It has to be in that Kearny pub or else I'm not going. A competition isn't a competition unless there are drunk scottish guys shouting in the other room at 9 in the morning
> 
> (Not really, I'm definitely going)



Are you just going to "go" there, or are you going to swim there?


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2010)

Of course.

I suggest results are based on a handicap system determined by our times at the Kearny Kardinal. It only seems fair.



JeffDelucia said:


> Yeah I would go. It would be nice to have a comp between long island and Princeton for us northeastern cubers.



There are at least two more coming in the fall (besides Kearny).


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 13, 2010)

any weekend would be good for me except October 9-10. I would probably be able to bring a couple of my friends as well


----------



## Bob (Aug 13, 2010)

i'll have jaclyn call the library tomorrow and see what's available. I think they also have a bigger (albeit more expensive) room. Registration costs may hit triple digits for the first time. ;x


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Aug 13, 2010)

I would definitely go there.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 13, 2010)

Bob said:


> Registration costs may hit triple digits for the first time. ;x



This is not ok.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 13, 2010)

What about Magics?


----------



## Bob (Aug 13, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> What about Magics?



Hrmm, only if Patrick Jameson will come.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 18, 2010)

I'll show up if the date is released well ahead of time.


----------



## Bob (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry, but I was hoping to keep the date a secret until the day before.


----------



## shelley (Aug 18, 2010)

Ditch Day's tomorrow, frosh


----------



## Bob (Aug 20, 2010)

ditch day?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I'll be there.


----------



## Imperatrix (Aug 22, 2010)

Very tempting, if I don't have any papers due around that time, I'll go.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 22, 2010)

If I go to princeton I won't be able to go to this competition


----------



## msoc14 (Aug 22, 2010)

I will definitely try to come!! It would be my first competition!


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 22, 2010)

I would go


----------



## Bob (Aug 22, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> If I go to princeton I won't be able to go to this competition



why not? ...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll probably swing by.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll do my best to go, I've had really bad luck with competitions lately


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 22, 2010)

If it happens to be on October 9 I'd likely be there


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 22, 2010)

If the registration is going to be triple digits its is more than likely I wont go.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 23, 2010)

i would probs go to this one and the one in princeton


----------



## chris410 (Aug 23, 2010)

As long as I can get some time I would be interested in heading down.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 23, 2010)

Yea I'll probably be there.


----------



## oval30 (Aug 23, 2010)

i think i will just walk down there, its good exercise. its only a 20 minute walk


----------



## alexbruso (Aug 23, 2010)

I would def do my best to go! Do it BOB!


----------



## oval30 (Aug 27, 2010)

when is it??? omg


----------



## Metroidam11 (Aug 27, 2010)

If it is on a Saturday, then I will probably be able to go!


----------



## zugohugo2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ehh.....My parents never have time to drive me to competition. Maybe when I can drive I'll go


----------



## Bob (Aug 27, 2010)

hrmmm...there may be a surprise in store...details to come.


----------



## timspurfan (Sep 12, 2010)

Any more news?


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 18, 2010)

> either late September or early October in North Jersey area



Sorry for bumping again. Late September is approaching. Will this competition still take place?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2010)

also early October is next month.


----------



## timspurfan (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm really hoping that the date will be said soon


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry for the bump Bob, but is this comp going to happen?


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes? Anything?


----------



## timspurfan (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I hope a date will be released soon


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

Bob said:


> why not? ...


 
LOL I can't believe I never saw this. Because New Jersey is ~a six hour drive from where I live and It would be too much to go to both.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2010)

meh screwi t, i'll come to this, learning zbll is great, but forcing myself to not to do competitions=no fun

i'll come depending on the date


----------



## Bob (Nov 3, 2010)

Surprise!

Date will be either December 11 or December 18. I will finalize that date tomorrow, so if you have a preference, voice your opinion now.

Thank you.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 3, 2010)

december 18th pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 3, 2010)

meh. most likely not going to happen. I don't plan to compete anytime for the rest of the year...or next year for that matter (except for nationals).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 3, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 3, 2010)

18th! i'll actually be able to come!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 3, 2010)

Glad this is finally announced. 
Date probably doesn't matter to me.

So what city is this going to be in?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 3, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> 18th! i'll actually be able to come!


 
Bob, this is motivation to have it on the 18th .


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll be able to come on the 18th. The 11th is impossible for me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2010)

this is really near christmas 

id say 11th just in case people have traveling plans (i don't until christmas eve)

but either is fine for me


----------



## Bob (Nov 4, 2010)

18th it is.

should be posted tomorrow.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 4, 2010)

i <3 u bobz


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 4, 2010)

Honorable Bob Burton. Thank you.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Nov 4, 2010)

perfect.


----------



## Kian (Nov 4, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Glad this is finally announced.
> Date probably doesn't matter to me.
> 
> So what city is this going to be in?


 
Newark, NJ.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 4, 2010)

Gahh I actually JUST got a venue in Maryland secured earlier today for a competition on the 18th as well. I'll see what I can do to move mine back a week I guess. Bob, is it possible for you to delegate if I move mine back to the 11th?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 4, 2010)

Omg, so many east coast comps in the next 45ish days.


----------



## msoc14 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yay I hope I can go!! Flee135, where in Maryland would your competition be?


----------



## flee135 (Nov 4, 2010)

msoc14 said:


> Yay I hope I can go!! Flee135, where in Maryland would your competition be?


 
Clarksville, MD. It's kind of southwest of Baltimore.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't wait, I should be able to go to this, and to flee135's comp as well


----------



## Bob (Nov 4, 2010)

Felix,

I should be able to delegate yours on the 11th.

Actually, Kian, it's not in Newark...


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 4, 2010)

it better be in a bar. I can drink now


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 4, 2010)

18th is the first day of my winter break, so I don't see why I wouldn't be able to make it


----------



## Bob (Nov 4, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> it better be in a bar. I can drink now


 
Haha, no bar this time. Maybe the next one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 4, 2010)

well if it's not in newark. my chances just skyrocketed.


----------



## Bob (Nov 9, 2010)

Competition announced.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/node/1248

It's gonna be awesome.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2010)

just seeing liberty science center made me smile.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 9, 2010)

Can we please lobby for the touch tunnel to come back to the LCS prior to the comp please?


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Nov 9, 2010)

I just pre-registered!!! It's going to be an awesome competition!!! I've even been to the venue twice, and I've explored everything there. It's a half hour away from where I live so that means it's worth going for me.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 9, 2010)

Noooo only one round of OH sad kitten :/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 9, 2010)

One round of OH is indeed disappointing; I'm starting to actually do OH now. D:<


----------



## Bob (Nov 9, 2010)

LSC closes at 4 in the winter. Maybe if I can get a summer comp there we can hold more events and/or rounds, but I don't want to overextend the schedule for now.


----------



## Siraj A. (Nov 9, 2010)

Bob, you should let me have a pyraminx average. Just me.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 9, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Can we please lobby for the touch tunnel to come back to the LCS prior to the comp please?


 
Memo cube -> go into touch tunnel -> come out with it solved.


----------



## timspurfan (Nov 9, 2010)

I might be able to go. Hopefully sub 12 average and hopefully I'll have eg-1 down. Seems like it'll be a good comp.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 9, 2010)

Siraj A. said:


> Bob, you should let me have a pyraminx average. Just me.


 
Bob, just allow competitors to choose between 3x3 and Pyraminx.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm definitely going to this one. LSC is so close to where I live so hearing this just made my whole day!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 9, 2010)

ehh not going to go..neeed moar time to practice OH. getting into that lately ever sicne i realized i sux at 3x3


----------



## Siraj A. (Nov 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Bob, just allow competitors to choose between 3x3 and Pyraminx.



YES! Or just allow competitors to choose between ONLY pyraminx and nothing.


----------



## Bob (Nov 10, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> ehh not going to go..neeed moar time to practice OH. getting into that lately ever sicne i realized i sux at 3x3


 
sissy.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 10, 2010)

> ehh not going to go..neeed moar time to practice OH. getting into that lately ever sicne i realized i sux at 3x3



It's not like the comp will have an intense amount of xD. Only one round.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob said:


> sissy.


 says the person who never yelled at me 


a small kitten said:


> It's not like the comp will have an intense amount of xD. Only one round.


eh i demand more rounds of OH if i'm to go 



Bob said:


> sissy.


 
also..need time to practice magix >. pb 1.88 single..but alas i broke my magic and i have no idea how to fix it.
surprisingly i find it fun to practice.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 10, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> also..need time to practice magix >. pb 1.88 single..but alas i broke my magic and i have no idea how to fix it.
> surprisingly i find it fun to practice.


 
Yeah, repairing magics are annoying. Especially the master ones. I mean, stringing them is merely a zigzag but I notice that the method I found for restringing prevents me from doing any advanced methods on solving them and makes them a little more fragile doing so ;x


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 10, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> Yeah, repairing magics are annoying. Especially the master ones. I mean, stringing them is merely a zigzag but I notice that the method I found for restringing prevents me from doing any advanced methods on solving them and makes them a little more fragile doing so ;x


 
i still have my master magic which is untouched..got it a month ago. suppose ill have to go practice that. i dont know how to restring..but thats all i nee to do. the string came off while trying to gogo fast it


----------



## Bob (Nov 11, 2010)

If it will make you happy, I will add one more round of OH. Top 2 advance.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bob said:


> If it will make you happy, I will add one more round of OH. Top 2 advance.


 
lul'd
<3


----------



## pcuber (Nov 11, 2010)

Hopefully I can go, I really really want to.


----------



## Kian (Nov 11, 2010)

Bob said:


> If it will make you happy, I will add one more round of OH. Top 2 advance.


 
How about top 2 competitors with degrees from Rutgers?


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> i still have my master magic which is untouched..got it a month ago. suppose ill have to go practice that. i dont know how to restring..but thats all i nee to do. the string came off while trying to gogo fast it


 
Yeah, the same with my master magic. My regular magic I had since August only had 1 string come off but it was easy to put back in but the master magic didn't even tug when I was going too fast, the strings came clean off instead XD;

I gave up on repairing it and decided to order a new one. Hopefully I'll be able to get a decent average by the time December comes along.



Kian said:


> How about top 2 competitors with degrees from Rutgers?



Speaking of Rutgers, I wonder when it'll host another competition. I remember somewhere last year around this time they had one but it was before I got into competing.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 11, 2010)

> If it will make you happy, I will add one more round of OH. Top 2 advance.



Deal. lol


----------



## Bob (Nov 11, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> Speaking of Rutgers, I wonder when it'll host another competition. I remember somewhere last year around this time they had one but it was before I got into competing.


 
Hrmm, not true. I hosted the last competition held at Rutgers in April of 2007. The last time a competition was held in the fall at Rutgers was November 2006.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Bob said:


> Hrmm, not true. I hosted the last competition held at Rutgers in April of 2007. The last time a competition was held in the fall at Rutgers was November 2006.


 
My bad XD; Either way, it'd be cool to see another competition there since Rutgers and LSC are convenient (for selfish reasons.)


----------



## Kian (Nov 11, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> My bad XD; Either way, it'd be cool to see another competition there since Rutgers and LSC are convenient (for selfish reasons.)


 
Bug Kyle at your next competition. He's the last remaining Rutgers student that I'm aware of who is an active cuber in the community. And he doesn't listen to his brother


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Hmm, weird. I'm looking at the pre-registration list and for some reason my name is on the list twice.


----------



## Bob (Nov 11, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> Hmm, weird. I'm looking at the pre-registration list and for some reason my name is on the list twice.


 
Fixed, thanks.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> Bug Kyle at your next competition. He's the last remaining Rutgers student that I'm aware of who is an active cuber in the community. And he doesn't listen to his brother


 
I will when I figure out what he looks like (his WCA profile isn't working)



Bob said:


> Fixed, thanks.


 
Thank you, Bob!


----------



## Kian (Nov 11, 2010)

Imperatrix said:


> I will when I figure out what he looks like (his WCA profile isn't working)


 
He looks like me, just smaller and less badass.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Kian said:


> He looks like me, just smaller and less badass.


 
LOL! Then it should be easy then!


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 11, 2010)

Just registered.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah, this is perfect, I can just stop by. Uptown Manhattan to this location is nice, so very nice...


----------



## Kian (Nov 18, 2010)

Just noting that Rowe is registered twice and there are people just named "eric" and "zach".


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 18, 2010)

I actually might be able to come to this. Does anybody have any lodging?


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Just noting that Rowe is registered twice and there are people just named "eric" and "zach".


 
Woops, I guess I only put Eric when I registered, is there a way that I can fix it?


----------



## Bob (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anybody feel like going to the Science Center a day this week at 6AM to do a TV shoot for Channel 12?

PM or Email me.

Also, I need two people to do some short (about 30 mins.) presentations during the competition--showing people the basics, etc. One is at 11:30 and the other is at 12:30. I will need at least one competitor for each. You should be a sub-20 solver and patient enough to deal with non-cubers for approximately 30 minutes. As a result, your registration will be waived and you will be placed on my good side. I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 7, 2010)

Can I volunteer to do the presentation thing?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 7, 2010)

Assuming I don't work Saturday, and assuming I do attritious at River Hill (in which case I'd sign up), and assuming that the position is still open, I'd be willing to do do a presentation


----------



## macky (Dec 13, 2010)

Could I and a friend of mine get a ride from Princeton, or even from some NJ Transit station?


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in the opposite direction to the competition otherwise I would have offered.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey, I can probably go to this if I can find a place to stay. I'm under 18 so I can't stay in a hotel alone, and my family flies in the next day. Anybody have an extra bed?


----------



## voytek (Dec 13, 2010)

macky said:


> Could I and a friend of mine get a ride from Princeton, or even from some NJ Transit station?


 
Just in case you can't find the ride, here is how you can get there by transit:
From Princeton, you can get to Hoboken by train with the transfer at the Secaucus Junction. Trains to Hoboken depart from the lower level. Once you are in Hoboken go to the Light Rail station which is just south of the train station. Take the line that goes to 22nd Street (make sure to time-stamp your tickets). Get off at the Liberty State Park station. Science Center is on the other side of the NJ Turnpike.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 13, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Hey, I can probably go to this if I can find a place to stay. I'm under 18 so I can't stay in a hotel alone, and my family flies in the next day. Anybody have an extra bed?


 
Sure.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 14, 2010)

Alright, I just registered. I can't wait! See you guys soon.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 14, 2010)

Heh; I'm expecting to do the worst I've done for months. I've been getting terrible times for everything.
Does anyone have a stackmat/QJ timer that they'd be willing to sell? A mat, as well, would be awesome.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I forgot to sign up for Master Magic upon signing up, could I get that added to my registration? Sorry in advance.


----------



## Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Hi, I forgot to sign up for Master Magic upon signing up, could I get that added to my registration? Sorry in advance.


 
Done.


----------



## Kian (Dec 16, 2010)

This competition doubled in size in the last two weeks. Wow.


----------



## Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

Kian said:


> This competition doubled in size in the last two weeks. Wow.


 
Did you get in touch with Elizabeth? Will you be there on Friday?


----------



## Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

Last chance to register. I'm closing registration like tonight or so.


----------



## Kian (Dec 16, 2010)

Bob said:


> Did you get in touch with Elizabeth? Will you be there on Friday?


 
Yes, Kyle and I will be there.

EDIT: For anyone in the area, Kyle and I will be on NJ 12 news (NYC, Long Island and NJ) to publicize the tournament on Friday morning live at 6:45am and 7:45am. If you're interested and awake you might want to check it out.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll see you there (I'm Andy), what should I bring? I can put together a bag of cubes of different types, and how long do you think it will be?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 16, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> I'll see you there (I'm Andy), what should I bring? I can put together a bag of cubes of different types, and how long do you think it will be?


 Hello,
Bring cubes that you plan to compete with or want to trade, a few bucks for food and registration, a llama, clothing, and the best attitude you can.
(the llama is needed.)
You shouldn't need more than that!

Please look at the schedule for predictions on how long the even will take; since there are quite a few people signed up, the schedule may or not fluctuate from the one you see there.
-statue


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks, but I was talking about Friday morning. I will be at the interview with Kian. Should be a fun competition, hope I do well.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 16, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> Thanks, but I was talking about Friday morning. I will be at the interview with Kian. Should be a fun competition, hope I do well.


 Ohh, sorry you didn't quite make that clear so I assumed it was about the competition.


----------



## Kian (Dec 16, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> Thanks, but I was talking about Friday morning. I will be at the interview with Kian. Should be a fun competition, hope I do well.


 
I will have many cubes, but feel free to bring whatever you'd like to conceivably solve. Also bring a bunch of 3x3s if you have many because we are supposed to help some kids learn to cube.

As for time, I don't imagine we'll go much past 8. The live shot at 745am will probably be the end.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 16, 2010)

OK, thanks, I will bring several 3x3's and other cubes. I will also bring my timer and mini-display. I will see you bright and early on Friday.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll be there; my first competition =D


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2010)

Bob said:


> Last chance to register. I'm closing registration like tonight or so.


 
count jon choi as registered. He'll be there even if i have to drag his bed along with me.


----------



## Kian (Dec 16, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> count jon choi as registered. He'll be there even if i have to drag his bed along with me.


 
WAT? Can he even solve a cube anymore?


----------



## Kian (Dec 16, 2010)

Never mind. They just called me to cancel the show. She said they hope to be there for the tournament on Saturday, but given how they've handled this shoot I wouldn't expect them to show.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 16, 2010)

anyone going to have lubix there? Need a few drops since I forgot mine in pittsburgh.


----------



## Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

Kian said:


> Never mind. They just called me to cancel the show. She said they hope to be there for the tournament on Saturday, but given how they've handled this shoot I wouldn't expect them to show.


 
Yeah, no surprise.


----------



## Bob (Dec 16, 2010)

Registration is now closed.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm actually disappointed that I won't be waking up at 4:30. It stinks that they cancelled the day before (I wanted to get a sub 12 solve on tv).


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 16, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> anyone going to have lubix there? Need a few drops since I forgot mine in pittsburgh.


 
I'll bring mine along.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> anyone going to have lubix there? Need a few drops since I forgot mine in pittsburgh.


 
I'll also have mine there Dan.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 18, 2010)

woohooo.....8 hours till the competition. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 18, 2010)

I love it when my ride the night before gives me a call to say, "Hey, I can't drive you. Lol!" Seriously, how annoying.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 18, 2010)

Rowe - NAR 8.91 average.
8.38 8.31 9.03 11.77 9.33


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 18, 2010)

First sub9 other than Faz. 
I want OH results.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 18, 2010)

Rowe got a 16.41 OH average.


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2010)

The competition was fun. I was delightful. Not much else to say.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 18, 2010)

A few good things and a few not so good.

3x3 single  (7.75)
OH single and avg (15.18 / 17.34)
4x4 NAR avg :/ (43.1x)
2x2 avg (3.68)

Almosts...
3x3 sub10 avg in 2nd round by 1 move (DNF'd a 9.22 because A perm isn't R2 D2 R U R' D2 R R U')
4x4 good avg (40.xx popped at 38 with 2 moves left on last solve. Got a 2:11. Also with waffo's cube because mine broke before we competed <_<)
BLD 56.xx DNF by 2 flipped edges.....................


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice NAR average Rowe, and nice single Dan!


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2010)

Bob announced that I came in 3rd for the "Kian Barry Award". I was happy to make the podium.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone find a plain stackmat? I set it on my coat while going up for bld, now it's gone.

anyway...
1st in bld (1:41.xx). Two weeks in a row winning bld!
3rd in 2x2: 1.52 single (Wish I could've 1 looked it). 4.04 avg
3x3: 12.52 nl, 14.40 avg, decent


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Anyone find a plain stackmat? I set it on my coat while going up for bld, now it's gone.
> 
> anyway...
> 1st in bld (1:41.xx). Two weeks in a row winning bld!
> ...


 
I saw you do exactly one 3x3 solve today, and that was the 12.52.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 18, 2010)

Kian said:


> Bob announced that I came in 3rd for the "Kian Barry Award". I was happy to make the podium.


 
But you were a bad sport about it and stole the 1st place prize.


----------



## Kian (Dec 18, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> But you were a bad sport about it and stole the 1st place prize.


 
That is my M.O. You must have seen that coming.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2010)

Great competition; thanks to Bob and everyone else!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

Good competition! Had a blast and smashed many competition PBs, except my average for 3x3x3 speed. Thanks for hosting it Bob


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 19, 2010)

I am happy to say that I'm officially the fastest OH roux user. :3


----------



## EricReese (Dec 19, 2010)

As long as you pretend ryan is a table that is.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 19, 2010)

Did you know....

- At least 3 maybe 5 people became a "table" for me while I was standing doing OH
- Dankoen could have been faster if my 4x4 was black and had white stickers
- Mountain Dew should sponser cubing
- Rowe can juggle 
- Kian sucks at being Kian
- John Tamanas was actually Kian
- But Kyle was better at being Kian than John
- Tim is jumpy when he gets an award for magic
- ...but not for BLD
- We listened to the tales of Gavin Nelson's grandpa and Mayonaisse 
- A small kitten was actually quite large and I wanted to kill him and get another small kitten but not really
- Yau Reduction doesn't exist seriously
- It was a shorter competition but was tons of fun! Thanks to everyone who made it possible.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 19, 2010)

It was a lot of fun, and I destroyed a lot of records. Although after I got an official sub 20 average, I got a 23 average in the second round.


----------



## MEn (Dec 19, 2010)

http://videos.nj.com/star-ledger/2010/12/rubiks_cube_competition_gives.html

Video of the competition for the Star-Ledger.


----------



## Bob (Dec 19, 2010)

oh man, stutter much? geez, bob.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2010)

results posted.


----------



## MEn (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha, also I believe you forgot to mention that the results are in.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=LibertyScience2010
ninja'd

I can't believe I beat the 2nd place Magic average by .01 seconds.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 19, 2010)

I like Kian.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 19, 2010)

Kian sounds so elitist. We look at cubes more abstractly than you normal commonfolk.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, nice improvement, Andy Smith.

And that reporter's voice kind of killed the interview for me.. meh.


----------



## Bob (Dec 19, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian sounds so elitist. We look at cubes more abstractly than you normal commonfolk.


 
LMAO Yes!!!!!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2010)

Andy Smith is rediculous. I looked at his card, and was all "...*you*'re Andy? Andy Smith?"
Good job, mang.


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2010)

Rooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 19, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I like Kian.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Escher (Dec 19, 2010)

Rowe <3

It was only a matter of time...


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 19, 2010)

man, I'm like never on the news....i wasn't even in the background of that little video.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 19, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> man, I'm like never on the news....i wasn't even in the background of that little video.


 
It's okay, rowe. You're sexy


----------



## Kian (Dec 19, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian sounds so elitist. We look at cubes more abstractly than you normal commonfolk.


 
What a fabrication. I was informative and delightful. Would you rather I stumbled over every word like my bearded friend? 



MichaelP. said:


> I like Kian.



Me too.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 19, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I like Kian.


 
When he comes to Texas for a comp, he's doing it for *ME* (not you or his sister)! :3


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> What a fabrication. I was informative and delightful. Would you rather I stumbled over every word like my bearded friend?
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.


 
Yeah, you're ok too. .

Also, @ Anthony, Kyle comes for me.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Dec 19, 2010)

Kian, stop saying you're delightful, you're a disaster and everyone hates you. And that video needed a lot more of me and a lot less of everyone else. Anthony, it's creepy that you know our sister lives in Texas, some of my best friends don't even know I have a sister.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 19, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> Kian, stop saying you're delightful, you're a disaster and everyone hates you. And that video needed a lot more of me and a lot less of everyone else. Anthony, it's creepy that you know our sister lives in Texas, some of my best friends don't even know I have a sister.


 
Epic post.


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> some of my best friends don't even know I have a sister.


 
That's a good thing.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 19, 2010)

Kyle Barry said:


> Anthony, it's creepy that you know our sister lives in Texas, some of my best friends don't even know I have a sister.


We'll hold a competition in Dallas just so you two can come visit her. ;D


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice sub 40's on 4x4 Rowe


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2010)

Anthony said:


> We'll hold a competition in Dallas just so you two can come visit her. ;D


 
I'M LIKING THE SOUND OF THIS.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 19, 2010)

I find this doubtful as no one even noticed that I got a 7, but if anyone has a video, I would greatly appreciate seeing it


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 19, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I find this doubtful as no one even noticed that I got a 7, but if anyone has a video, I would greatly appreciate seeing it


 
Who cares about your 7? Rowe got an 8.3!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2010)

I can neither confirm or deny that I'm interested in seeing a 7 more than I am an 8.3 from Rowe.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a stackmat here that Michael found in his bag that wasn't his. PM me to claim it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 19, 2010)

Any chance I could get the first BLD scramble? Or perhaps all 3?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 19, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I have a stackmat here that Michael found in his bag that wasn't his. PM me to claim it.


 
It had a "Hello, my name is Kian" sticker on the back.


----------



## Kian (Dec 19, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I have a stackmat here that Michael found in his bag that wasn't his. PM me to claim it.


 
Mike Kotch posted in this thread that he lost his stackmat. It may be his.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> Mike Kotch posted in this thread that he lost his stackmat. It may be his.


 
That or we may have had a 3-cycle that needs fixing.
Mike's -> Cuber x
cuber x's -> LSC

LSC -> Mike. 

Sorry, just a random thought.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> Mike Kotch posted in this thread that he lost his stackmat. It may be his.


 
Damn it, I looked for that post but couldn't find it.


----------



## Kian (Dec 19, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Damn it, I looked for that post but couldn't find it.


 
It was pretty tricky.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 19, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Rowe - NAR 8.91 average.
> 8.38 8.31 9.03 11.77 9.33


 
You gave yourself a really nice christmas gift, Rowe! Congrats!


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 19, 2010)

BTW, I'm Andy Smith. Can anyone determine if going form 1:08.23 seconds to a 13.06 second average is the biggest change between two averages. Fun competition, but I failed at my last two 2x2 solves.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 19, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> BTW, I'm Andy Smith. Can anyone determine if going form 1:08.23 seconds to a 13.06 second average is the biggest change between two averages. Fun competition, but I failed at my last two 2x2 solves.


 
Maybe ratio-wise, but certainly not difference-wise.
This guy had a 1.5min jump in the same round of a competition!
(Although this is for singles, I'm sure there are average examples as well.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> That or we may have had a 3-cycle that needs fixing.
> Mike's -> Cuber x
> cuber x's -> LSC
> 
> ...


 
I think I know the BH solution for that case.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think I know the BH solution for that case.


 Different Mike, but it should all work the same!
(off-topic: getting ready for Sq-1 BLD!)


----------



## MEn (Dec 20, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> I find this doubtful as no one even noticed that I got a 7, but if anyone has a video, I would greatly appreciate seeing it


 
My dad recorded one but it missed the inspection and didn't record the timer.

Sorry.

PM me if you still want it.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think I know the BH solution for that case.


 
But can you write in Speffz notation?


----------

